# Grrr, getting a little fed up waiting for the Guardian



## Missyrose (Apr 21, 2009)

I was totally excited when M-Edge announced the Guardian cover months ago and thought waiting until "Spring 2010" was okay. But here we are in the final days of April and the company can't give us any additional info about when the cover will be released (I called customer service this morning).

I'm going away on a beach vacation in about a month, so I need to start figuring out a beach-worthy case for "Carrie," so if anyone has any suggestions about which waterproof cases have worked well/ which ones to stay away from, that would be MUCH-appreciated.

Thanks Kindleboaders!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

LOL--funny this should come up as I was just ranting about it last night, while taking a bath with my K2 in the Kwik Tek Dry Pak:



It works, it works fairly well--although like most of these, the vinyl is glossy and can cause glare issues. And it's a bit oversized (the smaller one is too small), so it's not the most elegant solution. But it's a lot better protection than a potentially leaky ziploc bag.

I'm well past ready for the Guardian to come out; my patience is nearing its end. If they don't make it available very soon, I'm going to start thinking harder about the outrageous price they're planning on charging for it and looking at alternatives.


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

I have been watching the website and waiting as well....
I would love a Guardian for the lake/pool.  
It would look so much classier than the gallon ziplock bag I currently use!~


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

Blanche said:


> I have been watching the website and waiting as well....
> I would love a Guardian for the lake/pool.
> It would look so much classier than the gallon ziplock bag I currently use!~


 I've been thinking about this summer and how I'll be able to read my new Kindle in all the potentially watery, muddy places I usually read. I will probably go with a gallon ziplock, too, if they're not ready with the Guardian.


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

I have the Octo Splash Proof case, which I like a lot -- I think it's perfect for protecting my K2 from sand and splashes/drips while sitting on the beach. (But I certainly wouldn't take it actually _in_ the water! Anxiously waiting for the Guardian for that!)

Darn, I went to add a link on Amazon, and it looks like the K2 size is "currently unavailable."


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Patience is a virtue


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

The plus side of the gallon ziplock bag is that it will float your Kindle if you leave enough of an air bubble in it.  This is not a test that I recommend for the faint-hearted.


----------



## Luna (Jan 20, 2010)

Didn't they say that the guardian will float, too?


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

Luna said:


> Didn't they say that the guardian will float, too?


Yes.... Guardian is supposed to float. That is why I am anxious for them to be released . But in the meantime I am making do with a baggy.


----------



## Cobrastrike (Dec 26, 2009)

I just wish they'd give us a date when we could expect to see these! We have two kindles in our family and would love to be able to read them while on the loungers in the pool!


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Add me to the list of people wishing the Guardian would be released. We have lake property, and I read a LOT on our dock in the summer. With a big labrador bounding around and leaping joyfully into the water, I would LOVE the Guardian case. It's 26' off the end of our dock...and I can just see the K2 getting wet and/or falling in as Stokely bounds into the water.

I wrote to M-Edge last week to see if they had an update on a release date. The reply I got was "Thank you for your interest in our products! Spring 2010 is the most up to date information we have as to the release of the guardian." Which makes me wonder if they even have a date in mind.

If it's not released soon, I'll have to go with another waterproof solution (and hope like heck it never falls into the water).


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Hoosiermama said:


> I wrote to M-Edge last week to see if they had an update on a release date. The reply I got was "Thank you for your interest in our products! Spring 2010 is the most up to date information we have as to the release of the guardian." Which makes me wonder if they even have a date in mind.


I wonder if they're having manufacturing problems or what? You'd think they could at least come up with a month, if not a specific date. Grrr.....


----------



## AmandasPanda (May 9, 2010)

You know I personally would appreciate a little communication from the company.

At this point they have been advertising the product on their website, on their fanpages, in magazines for over 4 months.

If they are having a problem or want to make some changes to the design to make sure its perfect then just say so - at this point it's over advertised and just annoying people.


----------



## miksicnarf (Mar 4, 2010)

Well, since I didn't win a Guardian in the Mothers Day giveaway  I'm planning to order the TrendyDigital WaterGuard:

http://www.amazon.com/TrendyDigital-WaterGuard-Waterproof-Kindle-Border/dp/B0026GJHVY?tag=kbpst-20

Looks like it'll do the job for me.

Kim


----------



## 4407mark (Mar 17, 2010)

Patience comes from the Latin for "long suffering"...

Much as I would like to have the Guardian, I think it's a gallon Zip lock for me now as well....


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I wonder if they are trying to resolve the 'wake up' issue. That was a nogo feature for me and I ended up buying the trendy digital kindle cover for around $10 from eBay. It works really well and passed the water test.


----------



## Missyrose (Apr 21, 2009)

I called M-Edge to see if there was any update on the Guardian release date and the customer service rep was very nice but here's how the (disappointing) convo went:

Me: Since we're rapidly approaching summer, I wanted to see if there was an update on the "spring 2010" release of the Guardian"?

C/S rep: No, I'm really sorry. We haven't been given an exact release date, but summer doesn't officially start until June 21 so I'm sure it should be out by then.

So it looks like we might be waiting until the very end of spring  Wish I had better news.


----------



## mishymac (May 13, 2010)

Interesting that they have been touting a 'spring' release for the past 4 months, and have obviously told Missyrose taht spring doesn't end until 21 June.......

And yet their latest marketing tool on their very own webpage for the Halsea jacket is 'Spring had Sprung'

If this is the case, where on Earth is the damn Guardian

Without any real communication from the company I'm starting to get very fed up with it all and am starting to rethink my need for the case at all


----------



## MarieAtMEdge (May 27, 2009)

We would like to thank all of you for your interest in our soon-to-be released Guardian Case for the Amazon Kindle.  We also very much appreciate your continued patience as we work around-the-clock to get Guardian ready for release!  

We announced the Guardian Case at CES in January 2010 as an anticipated product for release this Spring.  Accordingly, this is why many of you have seen a lot of press coverage and marketing information about this product through our website and our Facebook page since January. 

We are absolutely committed to releasing Guardian this Spring, and further, will release it with in-stock availability—no pre-ordering necessary!  

We understand that your Kindle is very dear to you, and it is a substantial investment of both time and money.  Helping you protect your investment is important to us--it’s what we do! 

We will be notifying our fans and followers on Kindleboards, Facebook, Twitter, and via email (for those customers who signed up to be notified through our website) just as soon as it is ready for release.  If you would like to contact us, we can be reached by email at [email protected] or by telephone at 1-877-633-4343 (Monday – Friday, 9am – 5pm eastern time).  Thank you!

Team M-Edge


----------



## Cobrastrike (Dec 26, 2009)

Was looking closely at the Guardian and starting thinking - this looks a lot like my waterproof Otterbox Armour case for my palm pilot that I bought over 5 years ago.

www.otterbox.com










So I figured I'd send a message to Otterbox's CS dept to see if they've considered doing one for the Kindle. Thought I might be able to spur them on with news that they had some competition. They were very quick to respond, however they told me they did not currently have any plans to make one. Looks like we'll just have to be patient and wait for MEdge to release theirs.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm really tempted to order one of these when they become available.  I bought a really cushy pool chair last summer (complete with cup holders    ) and I've been thinking how nice it would be to float in the pool with my K2 and a cool drink this summer...


----------



## Cobrastrike (Dec 26, 2009)

Guardian is up for sale! 1-3 day delivery. Only red, black and blue available right now. Putting my order in now.


----------

